# How many of you carry pistols while hunting?



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I use to never use carry a pistol at the lease or while hunting. I carrying one everyday but when I was deer hunting or the lease, nada. Many of my buddies did wether hunting east or west Texas.

Well I finnaly broke down and bought a Heritage single six. One of the boys (teenager) had a Ruger single six, we shot at the lease. Well, I fell in love wih the gun and wanted to buy one and wear on a western holster. Well I broke down and bought a Heritage Ranger single six for around $170. I bought a western style holster and have been wearing it from sun up to sun down everytime I am at the lease. I am glad I bought the Heritage for a ranch gun. First of all the western holster exposes the gun and has got beaten up in two years. I have got scratches on the grip and the top of cylinder. I know they make better holsters to protect your pistol but I wanted a western style. The Ruger would of been an expensive gun to have gotten beaten up.

Truth be said, the final decision about carrying a pistol while on the ranch is when the ranch foreman asked one of the hunters why he was not arm while out in the field. He said that we should all arm ourselves due to the Mexican drug smuggling. Now I do not know if he had seen smugglers armed at our ranch or giving advise. Also I thought about buying the Vaquero .44 or .357 for serious encounters but I live with a Glock 40 and love .22s. If I really felt threatened at the ranch I would be carrying my Glock with two spare mags for a more tactical approach, but as for now I like playing cowboy at the ranch. lol!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I do, Glock 40. I don't hunt anywhere near the border so I don't have to worry about smugglers, but I still keep it with me. So far, I've only had to use it on a buzzworm.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

We hunt three miles off the Rio Grande. I ALWAYS have my pistol on my side but pray I never need it.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I always have mine, sometimes concealed, sometimes not.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

For sure. My Beretta 40 is always on my belt at the lease or the ranch.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm 14 miles from the border and I've got mine with me right now........just in case.....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Nope, I always hunt with a rifle. Would you lay your rifle down and reach for a pistol to defend yourself. Just sayin.

Charlie


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Mostly my old MK II .22...but I also carry a slingshot and a crape myrtle walking stick. The stick is invaluable for snakes, spider webs and probing thick stuff as I walk...for snakes.


----------



## KevMac (Oct 25, 2010)

XD 40, the second i hop out of the truck its on my side.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I carry a Glock 23. Mostly for snakes.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

yep' my old beater Ruger 6" Security Six. Not much to look at but I shoot it well, and don't mind a few dings and scratches on it.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I wear a Ruger Blackhawk SA .357 in a western holster, carry a SIG 229 9mm concealed, and in my pocket is 5-shot 22magnum, that's in addition to the 30-06 of course.


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

I carry either a sig p228 9mm or my Beretta 92f 9mm.I hunt in the Falfurrias/Encino area......seen lots of illegal aliens coming thru our ranch. No drug traffic yet but the local border patrol says its here for sure and to watch out.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I carry a GP100 357 or a PX4 in 40sw


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

When in West Texas (Sanderson) region I always have a pistol as we are only 15 miles from the Rio. In East Tx, I have one in the truck but not on me. I figger an ET ******* ain't as dangerous as an illegal who has walked more than 15 miles across nothing to get to nowhere!!! LOL I agree with Charlie about the rifle but a pistol is just extra insurance.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, a ruger revolver.


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

Always!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Nope, I always hunt with a rifle. Would you lay your rifle down and reach for a pistol to defend yourself. Just sayin.


No but I don't carry my rifle with me to open gates, fill feeders, etc.; I do wear my pistol though.

I hunt with a S&W Model 29 a lot, deer, hogs, etc., so if I'm doing that I have it and a rifle. If I'm not hunting with the handgun then I wear a .45 ACP...always and yes during bow season especially.

TH


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

You bet, I have taken a couple hogs that trotted out close.
S&W 57 41 mag.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

Ruger GP100, 357, three snake loads and 3 hard nose. Snake loads index first.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*pistol*

carry the judge when i am there two snake loads then 45 220Grn loads for protection


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> I figger an ET ******* ain't as dangerous as an illegal who has walked more than 15 miles across nothing to get to nowhere!!!


I'll bet an illegal who has walked 15 miles ain't as dangerous as a Meth Cooker on a 6 day bender. Its a pretty good idea to be packing anywhere off the beaten trail these days.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Got a Walther P380 in the truck and a Ruger Blackhawk Single Six in a .30 carbine for the hunt, which I bought because the guy behind the counter told me it was the loudest gun in the store.

It's real loud.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

I will be now that I had the neighbor shoot at us!


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS.... Glock .40 with an extra mag just in case.


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

Anytime I hunt on Public land I carry cancelled and when I'm hunting on my own property in East Texas I open carry. 

I was actully thinking about going to purchase the Heritage 22lr revolver today. Just for a cheap plinking gun at the range.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I carry a KelTec 32 every day,all day...and add a 45 when we go to the lease...and a 22 and a 223 T/C in the mule when we get to the ranch...and usually a 270 and a 300 win mag....don't want to need one and not have it handy.


----------



## macattac (Apr 23, 2008)

I carry a judge with me most of the time, 2 snakes and 3 .45 Colt backing up.


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

Definitely since I do hunt in TX home of rattlesnakes! And you just have no idea what you might run across from a mountain lion all the way to a crazy rabbit that has big talons and fangs !!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

GTD said:


> Anytime I hunt on Public land I carry cancelled and when I'm hunting on my own property in East Texas I open carry.
> 
> I was actully thinking about going to purchase the Heritage 22lr revolver today. Just for a cheap plinking gun at the range.


The Heritage is a lot of fun. Heck I'd look for an use one in good shape. You might save a few extra bucks. You interested in the long barrell or the shorter Ranger style?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

XD 40 for me always within an arms reach.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

YEP!

Best thing ever is a Ruger MKIII with a laser on it. Not always carrying my rifle and it seems like that is always when I see a ferrel cat or something. They are extremely accurate. Especially with the laser( Crimson trace grips) on it. I made a marginal shot on a buck two years ago. Hit it in the spine but did not know it at first. By the time I figured it out I was too close to finish him using the scope on the rifle and even if I hit him the rifle would have made a mess of him. Ruger MkIII loaded with CCI Stinger high velocity hollow points with a laser dot on the back of his head as he was trying to get up made very quick work of the situation. I highlty recommend it. Cabelas Sells a very nice leather holster for them that aslo carries an extra mag on it.:texasflag


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I always carry while hunting, but more for hunting than for protection. We hunt just outside of Corpus. If i need protection, its there, but if hogs come close, its still there  Here piggy piggy piggy!


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Yep! Whether I am out in the marsh duck hunting or back home in east tx hunting hogs, deer, ducks or just walking around the land I ALWAYS have my glock 30 sf (.45) with two additional mags hangin from my shoulder. I would rather have it and not need it than to need it and not have it... Had a couple hogs walk out in front of me over thanksgiving and had the pleasure of droppin both of em with the glock. Now I got pork in the freezer.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Ruger GP-100 along with my rifle.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

LongTallTexan said:


> I'll bet an illegal who has walked 15 miles ain't as dangerous as a Meth Cooker on a 6 day bender. Its a pretty good idea to be packing anywhere off the beaten trail these days.


True, I usually have it handy!


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

Absolutely... I didn't up until a few years ago. We started having illegals just pop up around the camp, and I would see a few while driving the ranch (rarely). Border patrol was constantly coming to our place. They told us if we see anyone wearing all black to not mess with them. They said those were the coyotes and they are very dangerous, usually armed. Although I never want to use it, if my back is up against a wall, I will have my .40 on my side.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

45 auto--230 gr hard heads----show stopper....


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yep. Glock 26 9mm with the pinky clip.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just started carrying a XD-40 cause all I do is bow hunt and 90% of the time its public land.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Always, a Dan Wesson .357, walking into a pack of hogs in the dark will raise your blood pressure. And after seeing the pics of the big cats on the game cams makes you wonder just how alone are you?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I pretty much always have something... Just depends on what I pulled out of the safe that trip.. It'll pretty much always start with .4, whatever it is.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't, I have to carry every day when I'm at work. I'm not too worried about the "wild things" as opposed to the idiots that I deal with every day. Hunting is a time to relax and unwind IMO so I don't. I guess you might need it if you hunt somewhere close to the border but I don't so I'm fine with just a rifle.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Im with KevMac! I dont get out of the truck good, befor I mount up!!!!...Hope to never use it but allways have it!!!!!*


----------



## Evdog (Mar 11, 2005)

Carry a Dan Wesson .357 on a side holster with 2 speedloaders. All loaded with Winchester hollowpoints. That bad boy goes along on every hunt. I grab it before I grab my rifle. Also carry a Ruger MKII .22 with a bullnose barrel and about 7 clips in my backpack. If it gets boring I can always plink something without making a lot of racket.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*tote*

If my pants are on the JUDGE is there. Hunt Rocksprings area and the buzz worms will testify that the cross body draw is deadly. Early model with 6 1/2" stainless--always loaded 2 and 3 ready, for action. When I step out of the camper I never know where my journey will take me before I am back in camp. Beau

Good hunting and be safe.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

mywifeshusband said:


> If my pants are on the JUDGE is there.


Well. I hope you wear your pants outside. (at least the majority of the time) heheh


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

S&W .357mag hog leg on my hip from the minute I hit the front gate. I have yet to use it but I wanted something that will stop ANYTHING in it's tracks if I ever do need it.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I carry a Heritage 22 single 6 for years as well. It's a great side kick out in the sticks. I wear it in a cowboy holster at my belly so it wont hang on stuff.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Yep. Glock 20 (16 rnds. of 200 grWFNGC in 10mm).


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Nope, I always hunt with a rifle. Would you lay your rifle down and reach for a pistol to defend yourself. Just sayin.
> 
> Charlie


I agree.
I also feel that Harris Co. is probably WAY more dangerous than some pasture somewhere.
and since snakes dont have arms or legs, a stick is usually enough.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree a long gun is a better shooter but unless I'm actually hunting I'm not lugging one around while I enjoy my place in the woods. I will always have a handgun on my hip though. Usually a .40.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

too many yahoos wantin to strap on iron and itchin fer a reason to pull it out.
that's before the booze.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Always. 1911 on the hip, and AR in the jeep or Mule. Plus what ever long gun I am hunting with that day. Extra mags in the backpack. Extra long gun ammo there too.

Been in three situations in my life where a gun was desperately needed at hand and did not have one. Have resolved to never be in that mode again.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

I always carry my .40 on my side weather it's hunting or on the streets. Don't count on the game wardens or cops to save you because they won't be there when you need them. You have to be ready to defend yourself.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Always carry a 40 Beretta. You never know! Plus the hogs are so thich were I hunt. There has been numerous times we walk up to feeders in the a.m. and they are already there and sometimes they charge. As far as the rifle goes, I find it easier to swing the pistol. Is it legal to carry a sidearm in bow season without a CHL??????

Thanks.......


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Col. Jeff Cooper taught all his many proteges that a Pistol is a the thing to use while fighting your way to or covering your retreat back to a long gun.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Good question, But 
I carry a pistol even when fishing.
Only time I am not carrying is when the wife is with me. 
If they get past her. there wont be anything left to shoot.

Blessed and highly favored, and married to meanest woman in Brazos county

Cowboy


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Yep Glock 40. Better to have it and not need it then it is to need it and not have it..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Nope, I always hunt with a rifle. Would you lay your rifle down and reach for a pistol to defend yourself. Just sayin.
> 
> Charlie


X 2. If you have an encounter with Mexi drug smugglers close enough for pistol work, you are screwed.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> X 2. If you have an encounter with Mexi drug smugglers close enough for pistol work, you are screwed.


Maybe so. But I want that option. Average hunting rifles carry 3rounds. My Sig? Has a 12 round clip and another ready to load. My .357? 6 rounds and my western belt/holster has another 24 rounds available. Do the math... At least I have a few more to fight with.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The math means you are going to lose if you encounter cartel guys carrying to me... no contest. Better to run in that situation and put space between you and them. I always carry at least 10 cartridges with me and have a pistol at the truck but I don't walk around with it strapped to me. I don't feel right about guys at my camp walking around strapped either. Maybe it was just the guys I'm speaking of, but it doesn't sit well for me when the reason I hunt is to get away from everything. You take your chances going to Wal-Mart... Deer camp is a much safer place than that.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

browning buckmark in the pack


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

15 miles from the Mexican border, I ALWAYS carry a pistol. Also, I will lock the truck (if the truck I am in has doors and locks). 

The illegals are terrible in South Texas, Carrizo Springs area.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The math means you are going to lose if you encounter cartel guys carrying to me... no contest. Better to run in that situation and put space between you and them. I always carry at least 10 cartridges with me and have a pistol at the truck but I don't walk around with it strapped to me. I don't feel right about guys at my camp walking around strapped either. Maybe it was just the guys I'm speaking of, but it doesn't sit well for me when the reason I hunt is to get away from everything. You take your chances going to Wal-Mart... Deer camp is a much safer place than that.


never said I carry in camp. although Border Patrol has warned camp inhabitants on numerous occasions that drug runners use the area extensively (doesn't mean I don't have one readily available if I need it though)...as for running...sorry not in my nature to do so...never has been..nor did I say I would win, but 10 rounds for a rifle? I carry a full box,,,I still prefer to have additional firepower, you do it your way, I'll do it mine.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You seriously think that cartel guys are going to come at you in a John Wayne type shootout? I'll run for cover myself and try to pick them off as they come at me or keep running. I ain't scared to run for position. I'm not saying carrying a pistol on you is a bad idea... I just don't care for flaunting it at deer camp.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i will on public land when i turn 21
and i will on private land after christmas (gettin a xd 40 compact)


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You seriously think that cartel guys are going to come at you in a John Wayne type shootout?


you mean like they did with the Ranch owner in Mexico last week? Nah, of course they won't...Blake, regardless of how or even if there is ever that possibility, I will be armed to the teeth. the ONLY reason I don't carry the AK ( a perfectly legal AK by the way) is because of the sensitivity around the border about guns going south. 


Haute Pursuit said:


> I'll run for cover myself and try to pick them off as they come at me or keep running. I ain't scared to run for position. I'm not saying carrying a pistol on you is a bad idea... I just don't care for flaunting it at deer camp.


as for deer camp, I guess I missed that as part of the original question. I didn't see that as part of the equation. I don't prefer it in camp, but I do prefer having the availability of one in a location known only to me.
I never challenged your courage or your reasoning, and if I ever had to go to the mats - I'd want you on my side, but like I said I won't run - it's just not in my nature.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I understand you brother... we just think differently on some things.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BTW... call me sometime you crotchety pistol toting ole fart...  :cheers:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I will but I'll wait until you're over your grief about the texans losing


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL... who????


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*


Haute Pursuit said:



X 2. If you have an encounter with Mexi drug smugglers close enough for pistol work, you are screwed.

Click to expand...

*First of yall if you are screwed, you are still breathing. Even if you are screwed you fight. Heck you might find out you were'nt as screwed as you thought.

*Originally Posted by Haute Pursuit ***
_*The math means you are going to lose if you encounter cartel guys carrying to me... no contest. Better to run in that situation and put space between you and them. *_

_Absolutely! The best thing is to carry on what you are doing and not to attempt to intercept, interdict, harass, or communicate Your life is not worth the few hundred pounds of pot they may be carrying. If you present an attitude or demeanor that you are going to take some type of action that may stike a hostile response. I am not saying do not report them, but try not to provoke a situtaion, IMO. If you think you are going to help the LEOs with a pot seizure.. forget it. There is plently of pot in Houston. Don't worry a few hundred pounds won't drive the prices up.

*I don't feel right about guys at my camp walking around strapped either. Maybe it was just the guys I'm speaking of, but it doesn't sit well for me when the reason I hunt is to get away from everything. You take your chances going to Wal-Mart... Deer camp is a much safer place than that*.

Haute Pursuit I totally respect your opinion and agreed with you for many years, but now have a different outlook. If anything is going to happen more than likely it will be at CAMP. Camp is where we (hunters) keep our vehicles, cell phones, wallets, food and it's shelter. They maybe in some sort of desperate situation and need something we have at camp and make an approach while we are at the dinner table, bed, shed, or outhouse. Point being, I am strapped._


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Haute Pursuit, sorry. Maybe beating the same old horse with RogerB. Posted before reading all threads.



DA REEL DADDY said:


> First of yall if you are screwed, you are still breathing. Even if you are screwed you fight. Heck you might find out you were'nt as screwed as you thought.
> 
> *Originally Posted by Haute Pursuit ***
> _*The math means you are going to lose if you encounter cartel guys carrying to me... no contest. Better to run in that situation and put space between you and them. *_
> ...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> First of yall if you are screwed, you are still breathing. Even if you are screwed you fight. Heck you might find out you were'nt as screwed as you thought.
> 
> *Originally Posted by Haute Pursuit ***
> _*The math means you are going to lose if you encounter cartel guys carrying to me... no contest. Better to run in that situation and put space between you and them. *_
> ...


_

X2!!

i think this happened to some one on 2cool if my memory serves me right....ill see if i can find the thread_


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Y'all go ahead and confront them. I'm going to duck, run and assume a position I can defend... I'll see you all in the afterlife.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

ya never know when a black panther is gonna come charging outta the outhouse at midnight on a dark moon. keep th' hammer back


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

kweber said:


> ya never know when a black panther is gonna come charging outta the outhouse at midnight on a dark moon. keep th' hammer back


Yeah... I'm at peace with that when he comes...LOL


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah... I'm at peace with that when he comes...LOL


I can see it now: Blake's sitting their stunned with a stupid look on his face, unused sidearm in his hand hanging at his side, as he thinks to himself,, "Wow, they really aren't a myth"...


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

I didn't carry a sidearm with me before sense I normally had my rifle but changed that up when a pack of 7-8 dogs came up on me once when I was clearing some trees. Thankfully the chainsaw I happened to have in my hand at the time changed the dogs mind. Now anytime I'm at the lease I carry my Judge. I will not get caught in a situation like that again.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Sometimes...location and company usually depends on whether im strapped or not 

BERETTA PX4 STORM in .45 caliber......because they dont make a .46


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

carried mine around the lease for years, usually in the truck. Fun to plink with sometimes, might take a pop at a hog when I wasn't carrying a long gun around. But if I were so fearful I had to walk around camp strapped I'd find another hobby or another place to pursue it. I'm with HP all the way on this one. Last thing I want to be around is a bunch of jumpy boozed up commando wannabes playing cowboy and scarin each other around the campfire with tales of awful messicans. 

If you can't get it done with a long gun, your $2500 supertuned doublestacked trigger jobbed laser sighted mortal combat pistol isn't going to be much help. Make noise, maybe.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Heck if I am not carrying my rifle I probably would carry a pistol for snakes. Again I am not putting down my rifle and grab for a pistol if something bad goes down. Dont make sense. Anyone who goes to a rifle fight with a pistol loses. No one at my camp carries a pistol while hunting. I do carry my rifle inside my camp while sleeping. I am not leaving it in the truck for someone to borrow.

Charlie


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

any yall know where I can get a holster for a small chainsaw? 
I'm a sorry shot with a pistol.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> carried mine around the lease for years, usually in the truck. Fun to plink with sometimes, might take a pop at a hog when I wasn't carrying a long gun around. But if I were so fearful I had to walk around camp strapped I'd find another hobby or another place to pursue it. I'm with HP all the way on this one. Last thing I want to be around is a bunch of jumpy boozed up commando wannabes playing cowboy and scarin each other around the campfire with tales of awful messicans.
> 
> If you can't get it done with a long gun, your $2500 supertuned doublestacked trigger jobbed laser sighted mortal combat pistol isn't going to be much help. Make noise, maybe.


So now we're a bunch of jumpy boozed up commando wannabe's?
You dumbass tick turd you don't know anything about me so keep your ignorant opinions to yourself

Moron


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Levelwind

looks like you touched a nerve there. Must have hit close to home

Charlie


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

No it isn't even close. I don't drink at hunting camps and I don't go looking for trouble I do have a problem with people who automatically assume that someone who doesn't see it their way is a drunk, a "wannabe commando" or any other assumption without knowing their facts.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

RogerB said:


> No it isn't even close. I don't drink at hunting camps and I don't go looking for trouble I do have a problem with people who automatically assume that someone who doesn't see it their way is a drunk, a "wannabe commando" or any other assumption without knowing their facts.


X2.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

All the places i hunt seem to be safe. I only carry when on a blood trail. If i felt like i needed to carry i would do so. I can't get used to carring a pistol everyday all day.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I didn't see a 30.06 sign at the gate, so I figured I was okay...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, I didn't see a 30.06 sign at the gate, so I figured I was okay...


:cop: :rotfl: :cheers:


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

I usually carry my Glock 32 .357 sig while hunting... Had it on me the whole time at my buddys lease down in Zapata a couple weeks ago, but it's home is under my console in the truck. 

I'm a former Marine and currently work in Afghanistan so I'm always carrying... Never want to be put in a situation unprepared.

Call it being paranoid, but that's just me...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

RogerB

Im listning, tell me why you carry a pistol while deer hunting. I can change my mind if there is a good reason. Certainly caint be for protection when you are carrying a rifle. I understand at night getting out of a truck to open gates and stuff but hunting I just dont understand the necessity or logic.

Charlie


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Charlie,
not to be offensive or disagreeable, but I really don't care if I change your mind or not:smile:. Having said that, and having already explained before, let me just add - I carry from the time I leave camp, until I return, I rarely am openly armed in an inhabited camp but I have the ability to retrieve a firearm if necessary.

Contrary to many of those who hunt, I've been known to begin my hunts at some fairly early hours. I do so because I enjoy being alone, outdoors, in the elements - the opportunity to enjoy the night sky, void of any interference, to watch night change to day and see everything wake up is a true experience I've always enjoyed ever since I was boy. 
BUT - Ever confront a pig at 4am? Hear a coyote that sounds like it's 5-6 feet away? Or the scream of mountain lion? I have, it's not a pleasant experience. Nor is trying to look through a scope at 4am or 8pm for that matter. 

As for the cartels - Do I expect to get into a running gun battle with the cartels? no, I don't. Have I been informed by border patrol to be on the lookout for drug runners where I hunt? Yes, I have - do drug runners wander brazenly through private ranches in the middle of the day? not hardly, they prefer the hours before and after daylight.

I suppose I probably should carry in camp all the time but I don't. The hunting camp I frequent is used by multiple hunting groups, on a least one occasion the camp has experience unwanted guests, theft and vandalism. Border Patrol routinely visits the camp to make sure it's not being used as a way point for illegal activities. I've spent several days in that camp without anyone else around and then I do carry and do so openly. 

I grew up hunting on a pretty good sized ranch near Camp Wood. My Uncle, ranch foreman never left the house, hunting or otherwise without a colt 45 strapped to his side, when I was old enough he wouldn't let me go out hunting without a sidearm either. I can't even count the number of times I encountered illegals crossing the ranch that approached me when I was out on my own. There's a definite sense of respect when a group of illegals approach an armed man verses an unarmed one

Like I said, I don't intend to push my preference on anyone. But nor do I intend to have my choices subject to someone's opinion of what is appropriate or not. What I do is legal. Where I do it is acceptable. Why I do it is my own business. I wouldn't insist that you carry and in fact did not disparage anyone on this forum for not doing so. To be lumped in with a broad characterization that because I carry I must be a drunken, wannbe commando fearing for my life is offensive and shows a level of ignorance I find unacceptable.
hope that answers the question.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

RogerB

Thanks your input and I think that you and I enjoy the same things.I hear where you are coming from and certainly I am not trying to change anyone's mind, especially yours. I guess the only thing I question is why a pistol when I have a rifle in my hands. Thats it pure and simple. Good hunting and enjoy the outdoors. Leaving to head south rite now folks are waiting in the truck so I wont be back for a few days. 

Charlie


----------



## deepsouthf33 (Feb 1, 2007)

I used to carry my rugged vaquero .44mag with some 300grain nastys in it. It is too big and heavy, I now carry a colt 1911 .45 with night sights as my rifle would be pretty useless in the dark. I also hunt along way from civilization by myself. In fact I always have my .45 close or on me. If I ever need it ,it would be pretty useless in a safe.

And if you can't trust those that you hunt with to have a pistol in camp, then they probably have no business being around firearms in general. When we are out at the ranch, their are always guns around, from .22-.50bmg, those that are uncomfortable or unsafe with guns can just stay at home in the city.

Deepsouth



RogerB said:


> Charlie,
> not to be offensive or disagreeable, but I really don't care if I change your mind or not:smile:. Having said that, and having already explained before, let me just add - I carry from the time I leave camp, until I return, I rarely am openly armed in an inhabited camp but I have the ability to retrieve a firearm if necessary.
> 
> Contrary to many of those who hunt, I've been known to begin my hunts at some fairly early hours. I do so because I enjoy being alone, outdoors, in the elements - the opportunity to enjoy the night sky, void of any interference, to watch night change to day and see everything wake up is a true experience I've always enjoyed ever since I was boy.
> ...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> RogerB
> Leaving to head south rite now folks are waiting in the truck so I wont be back for a few days.
> 
> Charlie


sure wish I was, but unfortunately I'm not able to get free until next week. I'll be closing the season out though = Good luck Charlie and bring home a big one.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I always carry some handgun with me....This is one of my favorites.....I love it...Hogs hate it.....If the bullet don't get them the fire and sound will.....


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Leaving to head south rite now folks are waiting in the truck so I wont be back for a few days.
> 
> Charlie


Have a good trip and be safe, Charlie.....


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

RogerB said:


> So now we're a bunch of jumpy boozed up commando wannabe's?
> You dumbass tick turd you don't know anything about me so keep your ignorant opinions to yourself
> 
> Moron


Dumbass tickturd moron? Ignorant opinions? 

I've spent plenty of hours in the dark in deserted places, including the Mexican borderlands. Grew up in coyote country and never hesitated to lay down and take a nap while out hunting or fishing by myself. Coyotes won't bother you. I've been at close quarters with a big hog, a big mean longhorn that snuck up on me in the dark, never heard a mountain lion but saw one once down S of Brackettville, and walked up on a young male brown bear in Alaska. And then of course there's the alligators. Made the acquaintence of many of them at close range in the pre dawn hours over the years.

I do carry a pistol in Alaska. A long gun is just too hard to manage with fly rods, fish, etc. and while wading. The big wheel gun in a shoulder holster is much easier, albeit much less effective if you really have to shoot a bear. Tradeoffs. Same with working duck blinds during august and september where there are lots of gators. Never had one really threaten me, but have been tail swiped and "investigated" by curious ones.

I also have a fair amount of experience with weekend, hunting lease pistoleros. So you say you're an exception. You're right. I DON"T know you. Nor do I care to, which sentiment is obviously mutual. But I know plenty of guys who fit the mold I described above and they make me a lot more nervous to be around than any of the aforementioned wild hazards.

The bottom line is that Charlie's right. No need for a pistol when you're carrying a long gun. When you aren't, if you are in border country, it's probably a prudent precaution although in my opinion it's probably more likely to get the weekend commando killed as to save him in an encounter some genuine bad men.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I think this thread has been beaten to death...do what you think is right for you!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

maybe the coyotes you know won't bother you. Coyotes are becoming more and more of threat and in some cases carry rabies. As for the "salutations" you reference. you're damned right I posted 'em. This discussion was going along just fine without the interjection of drunken weekend commandos being levied against anyone who carries a sidearm. But I'll withdraw those comments and yes - even apologize 

I won't sit here and exchange "hunting credentials" with you, I'm sure you'd be bored with the details of hunting excursions in Turkey, Germany, Sudan and other places. 

the "bottom line"?? it's legal to carry a sidearm when hunting unless it's otherwise stated where you hunt. It's legal to wear one in a hunting camp unless the camp rules state otherwise. 
you hunt the way you chose to do so. and I'll do the same.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

RogerB said:


> maybe the coyotes you know won't bother you. Coyotes are becoming more and more of threat and in some cases carry rabies. As for the "salutations" you reference. you're damned right I posted 'em. This discussion was going along just fine without the interjection of drunken weekend commandos being levied against anyone who carries a sidearm. But I'll withdraw those comments and yes - even apologize
> 
> I won't sit here and exchange "hunting credentials" with you, I'm sure you'd be bored with the details of hunting excursions in Turkey, Germany, Sudan and other places.
> 
> ...


No apology necessary Roger. My feelings don't get hurt easily. In fact, sometimes I wonder if they're still there!

But, REALLY. I never said EVERYONE behaves like that that carries a pistol. I in fact related that I have done it from time to time. And probably will again.

And certainly, we're all free to do whatever is legal. But I don't want my points to be missed because I ABSOLUTELY believe "getting it" could save a life, and a lot of guys DON"T "get it". You may disagree with me, but that's O.K.

First, in my experience, handguns tend to be easier to make bad mistakes with than long guns. They tend more often to be loaded when thought unloaded (the round in the chamber with the clip out is classic), and muzzle mis direction is 100 times easier with a 10" long gun vs one 5' long. 
Add to this they seem to be objects of intense interest around the campfire, when the liquor is unsealed. Leads to demonstations, and whatnot. Much more so than rifles. Enough said on that. Maybe not your experience, but mine.

Secondly, as an outdoors defensive weapon, a handgun is pretty third rate. Your target is going to be some yards away, most likely. If it is a true badman, and he's out in the huisache that time of morning, he's likely armed with a long gun and if you start waving a pistol around he'll kill you.

But you're not likely to enounter a true "made" La Familia or Los Aztecas guy in those circumstances. That's what they have mules for. Mules typically are unarmed, as are the ******** just trying to find work (or something to steal). Kill one you might go to jail. And you can kill him much more convincingly with a rifle. Not have to shoot him five or six times.

Protection from wild animals . . .again, if you have a long gun you have the best of that deal. I've drawn my pistol ONCE in response to an animal threat. That was a bear in Alaska at a place called Troublesome Creek. But he bluff charged, woofed and ran away. Now I grant you, having the pistol was some comfort, a lot better than just a fly rod. But a rifle or shotgun would have been much more comforting.

Lastly, many guys seem to act differently when they're "heeled". And not in a good way. I've seen responsible, good guys act way out of character when handguns were in the scene. It's as if they think they're Wyatt Earp all of a sudden. Now this certainly isn't all, or even most. But I've seen it a lot more than once and it only takes one to kill you.

Peace out brother.

Oh, and I'd like to hear about hunting in other parts of the world. Have done a little, not much.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I wouldnt want to hang out with a buch of drunks packin in camp. If Im down S, I pack a .45 Glock w/ a full magazine and nothing in the chamber.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Oh, and I'd like to hear about hunting in other parts of the world. Have done a little, not much.


at some point we'll have to do that. around a campfire - with a cup of coffee.
and yes - I'll put my arsenal way for that


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

I hunt with a 41 mag. I even carry it when I rifle hunt as a back up. Chicks dig it too!

R


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

I do carry on the lease. Either a Sig P220 or a Colt Delta Elite 10mm. Wife always carries her Compact 9mm.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Only if I have permission from all my "buddies" on the internet.sad_smiles:help::texasflag


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> maybe the coyotes you know won't bother you. Coyotes are becoming more and more of threat and in some cases carry rabies. As for the "salutations" you reference. you're damned right I posted 'em. This discussion was going along just fine without the interjection of drunken weekend commandos being levied against anyone who carries a sidearm. But I'll withdraw those comments and yes - even apologize
> 
> I won't sit here and exchange "hunting credentials" with you, I'm sure you'd be bored with the details of hunting excursions in Turkey, Germany, Sudan and other places.
> 
> ...


You sir need to go have another Drink! you'd hurt those poor little yotes like that!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> ........
> 
> I also have a fair amount of experience with weekend, hunting lease pistoleros. .................





Levelwind said:


> ...........Add to this they seem to be objects of intense interest around the campfire, when the liquor is unsealed. Leads to demonstations, and whatnot. Much more so than rifles. Enough said on that. Maybe not your experience, but mine.
> 
> ..............Lastly, many guys seem to act differently when they're "heeled". And not in a good way. I've seen responsible, good guys act way out of character when handguns were in the scene. It's as if they think they're Wyatt Earp all of a sudden. Now this certainly isn't all, or even most. But I've seen it a lot more than once and it only takes one to kill you.
> ...............


Not trying to be funny, but, from an outsider's perspective it sounds like you might want to spend a little more time questioning who you share a hunting camp with and less time wondering why somebody may or may not chose to carry a sidearm while hunting.

Oh, by the way, I don't typically carry a pistol when I'm hunting. But, I do when I'm scouting.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Here's Mine...where's yours??

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I don't get to hunt very often, but when I do I carry a 44mag as a sidearm.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I wouldnt want to hang out with a buch of drunks packin in camp. If Im down S, I pack a .45 Glock w/ a full magazine and nothing in the chamber.


Why would you not have a round in the chamber? You might as well not have it at all.

TH


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

There is a round in the chamber of my rifle. Glocks have no safety.



Trouthunter said:


> Why would you not have a round in the chamber? You might as well not have it at all.
> 
> TH


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I usually have my 45 with me when I'm away from camp. in camp its in the truck or in the trailer. My wife slips a 380 in her pocket when she goes to the stand. I would rather have it and not need it, then need it and not have it.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I usually have my 45 with me when I'm away from camp. in camp its in the truck or in the trailer.


Me too. So far I've killed five pigs, a squirrel, a rabbit and two rattlesnakes with it.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Doesn't anybody use a slingshot anymore? They're the best for getting people out of outhouses!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I carry my Smith & Wesson 44 mag with me all the time when in the field....rifle or bow hunting...in the camp I leave it in the truck or trailer...not too worried about illegals where we hunt up in the north central area of the state.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> I usually have my 45 with me when I'm away from camp. in camp its in the truck or in the trailer. My wife slips a 380 in her pocket when she goes to the stand. I would rather have it and not need it, then need it and not have it.


Don't tell HP. He'll get all icky about it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RogerB said:


> Don't tell HP. He'll get all icky about it.


He meant a malt liquor.... :cheers:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> Don't tell HP. He'll get all icky about it.


I dress in black and carry a backpack, he usually leaves me alone


----------

